# FLR(M) proving 2 years living together



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a question about our second FLR(M) application (which is still a long time away) but I think it better to ask now than last minute. We know that as part of the next FLR(M) application, we will need to prove that we have been living together for the past 2 years. We are slightly worried in the fact that we currently both live with my parents in the family home and therefore have no bills in our name and are worried we won't have enough documents to satisfy the requirements of having 6 items of correspondance. 

I saw that on the FLR(M) form, it states _"Please give an explanation on a separate sheet if you cannot provide 6 items; if the items are not addressed to 
both of you; or if they do not cover the 2-year period. If you and your partner lived with relatives or friends for 
some or all of the 2-year period, please provide a letter from the relative(s) and/or friend(s) confirming this"_. 

Does this mean that if we provide a letter from my parents explaining that we lived with them for the 2 years, that we don't need to provide all (or perhaps none of) the correspondance? We are currently looking for our own house and hopefully we will get it within the 6months-1year but the worst case scenario is the right house for us to buy just doesn't come along soon and we don't have all the bills/statements in our names.

Any guidance is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you registered with the NHS? Have you applied for a National Insurance number? Do one or both of you have a bank account? Surely you can come up with a few items addressed to each of you even if separately.


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Have you registered with the NHS? Have you applied for a National Insurance number? Do one or both of you have a bank account? Surely you can come up with a few items addressed to each of you even if separately.


Thanks Nyclon; she has recieved her national insurance number, registered with the NHS and we have changed my bank account to a joint account but the monthly statement is addressed only to me but shows both of our names as the account holders. Unfortunately alot of the 'registering' has been done meaning the letters won't be spread out over 2 years, just within the first few months. I guess we should just hope that some concrete correspondence is sent out to us both over the next couple of years? Or perhaps we can use a combination of letters addressed to us + a letter from my parents if we dont get enough?

Thanks again


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you can use a combination of letters addressed to each of you individually or jointly. Can they put her name on the council tax?


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Yes, you can use a combination of letters addressed to each of you individually or jointly. Can they put her name on the council tax?


In Northern Ireland we pay rates annually which I think is the equivilant of council tax in the rest of the UK; but this is only ever in the name of the homeowner (my parents) I think...I will check it out anyway thanks.


----------



## bel_london (May 9, 2014)

I thought you needed to show this information on your first FLR(M) application too? If not, then what documentation do I need to provide? I am applying for mine next month (currently on sponsored migrant visa) 

I have bank statements to the same address for both my partner and I (that are not in joint names though) from two years ago and then from about a year and a half ago I have bills in joint names (six different documents in joint names)... is this sufficient documentation? Every time I visit this forum I seem to get more confused!


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

bel_london said:


> I thought you needed to show this information on your first FLR(M) application too? If not, then what documentation do I need to provide? I am applying for mine next month (currently on sponsored migrant visa)
> 
> I have bank statements to the same address for both my partner and I (that are not in joint names though) from two years ago and then from about a year and a half ago I have bills in joint names (six different documents in joint names)... is this sufficient documentation? Every time I visit this forum I seem to get more confused!


My wife arrived on a 6 months fiance visa which we then applied for FLR(M) after we got married. We got married after she was in the UK for 4 months...proving 2 years cohabitation would be therefore physically impossible (!). You only need to show the 2 years proof of cohabitation under the following circumstances:

_Unmarried and same-sex partners (and *any spouse* or civil partner *who has completed 2 years’ leave in that 
category but is applying for an extension of stay *rather than indefinite leave to remain)_

I.E. in my case, this is after my spouse has lived here in the UK for 2 years (in other words, the second FLR(M) application).  Hope that helps


----------



## bel_london (May 9, 2014)

Oh - of course. Sorry didn't see that you were married. Okay, so I am on the right track then 

Good luck getting the rest of your cohabitation documents!


----------

